# Arvecap injection on the NHS?



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi there

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place, so apologies in advance, I'm just a bit clueless about who to contact about this.

I'm currently taking Arvecap injections to stop my periods. These were prescribed by the Greek NHS and I get them done for free once a month.

My problem is I'm coming back to the UK in the summer and I will need to have an injection while I'm home. After asking my GP here, he told me to go to a chemist in the UK to buy the drug and I can claim it back on Greek NHS.

This sounds crazy to me, I'm not even sure you can even get Arvecap over the counter in the UK and it costs around 200 euros anyway - not something I really want to pay up front for.

How do I work my way around this? I absolutely cannot miss an injection (it's to ease my endometriosis, until they decide to operate).

Many thanks for your thoughts.

Nicky xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

The drug that you are prescribed is triptorelin and it is available in the UK under the brand name Gonapeptyl Depot (3.75mg dose). It is a prescription only drug though so you can't buy it and would need a prescription in order to get it. Under EU rules you can now get foreign prescriptions dispensed from UK pharmacies. If you had a script from Greece you could get it filled in the UK (would advise organising it a few days in advance though as most pharmacies usually don't stock this type of drug on the shelves) You would have to pay a private prescription charge for this (cost of drug plus % on cost plus dispensing charge; so it won't be cheap!) but if you get a receipt you could claim back.

Alternatiely would your Greek GP not prescribe you one to take abroad with you; this would seem by far the easier option? Other option would be registering with GP in UK and asking them to prescribe but not sure how feasible this would be ro if they would accept you as you are resident in Greece. Might be worth checking with the PCT where you will be staying. Like I say though easiest option is to bring one from Greece with you 

Hope this helps and you can get something sorted  

Maz x


----------



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the response.

Will try getting one in advance to bring with me - certainly sounds the simpler option! One query though... doesn't it have to be kept in the fridge? Total travel time will be about 8 hours (sweating away in my suitcase!)

Nicky xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Oops! Good point  Hadn't thought of that. I'll check if any further info available on storage requirements, product info just says 2-8C, and get back to you tomorrow 

Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Had a check for more info and the active ingredient is ok up to 25C for 48 hours. The actual UK product is ok at temperatures up to 20C but can run into problems with the suspension changing form and becoming sticky. If this happens then have to discard injection.

If you pack injection wrapped in cloth in a cool bag with ice packs then it should keep temp relatively cool for a number of hours. If you put it in the hold then it would be cold anyway and should be ok until you can get it back into a fridge. If you ask your clinic to check with the manufacturer in Greece (Ipsen) they may be able to give further advice on storage and transport.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

